# تزيين واجهات المباني: أبواب نوافذ أعمدة درج ...؟



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
إليكم هذه الصور ثم نتحدث قليلا





































































































































لا أقول شيئا عن هذه الواجهات الجميلة الرائعة ..لا سيما الدقة الكبيرة في الزخرفة 
عندي بعض المعلومات عن التقنيات المستخدمة 
لكن لا نقول شيئا حتى نسمع من أهل الخبرة
فلا يبخلوا علينا 
ننتظر منكم الردود مشكورين
​


----------



## ناادية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خير 
الحقيقة أنه ليست لدي خبرة بهذا لكنني أود أن أعرف عن الموضوع لأنه من المواضيع المهمة في الهندسة....
و ان شاء الله ستأتي الردود ليستفيد الجميع


----------



## ابراهيم ناجى (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مجموعة من صور الواجهات اكثر من رائعة من حيث الشكل والتفصيل


----------



## hiba (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

شكراً جزيلا على الصور الجميلة و المفيدة


----------



## mehdi_b10 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*نرجوا من أهل الإختصاص أن يشيروا إلى التقنيات و المواد الستعملة في هذه الزخرفة 
نرجوا من الجميع المشاركة و لو بوجهة نظر 
*


----------



## mehdi_b10 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

نحن بانتظاركم يا أهل الإختصاص


----------



## منصورهليل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر وتقبل مروري 
ويعيطك الف عافيه​


----------



## منصورهليل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر وتقبل مروري 
و يعيطك الف عافيه


----------



## فراس المستقبل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

صح انو الدقة في تزيين الواجهات كبيرة ولكن لاحظت انو في أغلب الصور تم استخدام الجبهة المثلثة و هو أمر كان شائعا في القرن الماضي و لكن الدقة و التفاصيل المستخدمة في الواجهات بشكل عام تعطي جمالية للمبنى


----------



## كريم العاني (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز للموضوع المهم


----------



## norasbasha (20 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوة اوى اوى اوى بجد جميلة اوى 
عاوز اقولك مجهود رائع صور كتير اوى ومفيدة


----------



## mehdi_b10 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور الطيب


----------



## hocem2222 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مروة عمار (27 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع حلو وصور احلي


----------



## hguhfsd (27 نوفمبر 2008)

واجهات باست موديرن


----------



## أحمد بادي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

نشكرك جزيل الشكر علي هذه الواجهات الجميلة


----------



## نملة سحرية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل ورائعة لكن أودالسؤال كيف تظهر هذ الصور بهذا الشكل أي كيف قمت برفعها


----------



## محمدالمحمدي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

هذه الواجهات تعطي المبنى هيبتها من الضخامه


----------



## mehdi_b10 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*ردا على الإستفسار*



نملة سحرية قال:


> جميل ورائعة لكن أودالسؤال كيف تظهر هذ الصور بهذا الشكل أي كيف قمت برفعها



أنا في الحقيقة نقلت رابط الصورة من موقعها الرسمي مباشرة ، أما إذا كانت عندك الصور في جهازك الشخصي فبإمكانك تحيلها على مواقع التحميل ثم تقوم بنقل الرابط ، هذا من جهة، وأما إذا كان المقصود أبعاد الصورة فإذا كانت صغيرة ففيه برامج كثيرة لتكبيرها مع المحافظة على صفائها هذا و الله تعالى أعلم ،
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## سهام عزيز (27 نوفمبر 2008)

هي واجهات جميلة حقا ولكن مبالغ بها ولا تتناسب مع مجتمعنا العربي لانها مؤذية نفسيا اليس كذلك شكرا على كل حال


----------



## arch_noureldin (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*الصوره جميله جداا و زخرفه اكثر من رائعه

انا اه طال بكالوريوس السنه دى لكن انا ممكن اقول راييى

الزخرفه جميله جدا بس مش صعبه خالص

اكثرها اما فورم جبس و بياخد لون المبنى مش شرط يسيه بلونه الابيض

او اعمده خرسانه حامله للمبنى و بتتغطى بالفورم الجبس او بعده طرق اخرى لكن مش صعبه ايضا

يعنى فىالمجمل فورم ثابته و لكن بها تنظيم و مفيش عشوائيه و شذوذ فى الاشكال

ماشى على ستايل هادى و شيك فى نفس الوقت بعيدا عن التكلف و المبالغه


*


----------



## Alinajeeb (28 نوفمبر 2008)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaw 

جميل جداً


----------



## kingprocess (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم

شكراً جزيلا على الصور الجميلة و المفيدة*​


----------



## omsarabe (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا لمجهودك ودمت
omsarabe


----------



## mido.arch (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك علي المجهود


----------



## نادية (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم على هاى الصور اللى فيها كثير من التفاصيل المفيدة
يسلموا ايديك ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## mehdi_b10 (1 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## عابر القلوب (7 ديسمبر 2008)

اعتقد والله اعلم انها واجهات استخدم فيها نظام الجي ار سي وهو عباره عن زخاف تشبه الجبسيه ولكن تعمل بالاسمنت ومن ثم تطلي باللون المراد استخدامه
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (7 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية على هذه الواجهات الحلوة , بس هذه الواجهات سائدة في مناطق معينة من العالم وممكن الواحد ياخذ أفكار منها , بس أنا ما أحب كثرة الزخرفة ................


----------



## رقي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

وجهات رائعة وجميلة


----------



## مروة رأفت (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لهذا المجهود الواجهات رائعة ولكن معظم الاشياء التى تسأل عنها هى اراميد منها الجبسية ومنها الخشب


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (1 يناير 2009)

ايه الجمال دا كله


----------



## kho (2 يناير 2009)

واجهات جميلة جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ع ا د ل (2 يناير 2009)

بصراحة رسومات تجنن


----------



## الشعاع الاخضر (3 يناير 2009)

_شكرا اخي العزيز_


----------



## عابر القلوب (3 يناير 2009)

بصراحه انا تابعت كل الردود اللي انكتبت هنا فالبعض يقول انها جبسيه والبعض يقول انها قرميد واخشاب
وارجع واقول ان الجبس لايصلح وضعه في الواجهات لانه يتاثر بالماء في حال سقوط امطار
ولكن من الواضح انها قوالب (فورمات) وتصب بواسطة الاسمنت وتسمى جي ار سي
والله الموفقق


----------



## arty_tow (15 يناير 2009)

مجهود مميز ورائع كذلك بالنسبه لى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو هدير (15 يناير 2009)

واجهات الحنين الى الكلاسيك وعصر النهضة


----------



## newart (15 يناير 2009)

الف شكر وتقبل مروري
ويعيطك الف عافيه


----------



## النسر الليبي (15 يناير 2009)

*النسر الليبي*

.........وانا اريد منكم مساقط افقية للمباني دبولكس من دورين 
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## lovers (16 يناير 2009)

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## IRAQ1 (18 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اشكرك اخي العزيز هذه الواجهات مصنوعه من ماد الرمل والاسمن المسلح بالالياف الزجاجيه والتي تسمى جي ار سي وانا اختصاص في هذا النوع من العمل ومن يرغب التواصل
009647705625926
[email protected]


----------



## حسام عبدالله (18 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المعلومات التالية رد على السؤال المطروح 
الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية

**GLASSFIBRE REINFORCED* *CONCRETE**

هي مادة صلبة تتحمل إجهاد عالي يصل إلى 50 نيوتن / مم2 وهي مادة مقاومة للاحتكاك والقلويات والأحماض ولا تأثر بالماء والرطوبة وأملاح البحر نظرا لأنها مادة إسمنتية وغير موصلة للكهرباء وعمرها الزمني 50 عاما, وقد تم معالجة المادة كيميائيا بحيث أصبحت عاكسة للحرارة ولا تشتعل نهائيا وتمكنا أن نصنع منها ألواح رقيقة تصل إلى سمك 4مم و 8مم ... الخ كما أننا تمكنا من خلال معالجة المادة كيميائيا من تقليل كثافتها ثم صنعت من هذه الألواح حوائط ساندويتش بانلز تتكون من طبقتين من هذه الألواح المسماة بالفيبرجلاس الإسمنتي وبينهما طبقة عازلة للصوت والحرارة.
لقد تم تطوير مادة الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية **GRC** في القرن العشرين ليكون البديل* *عن مواد الإكساء الكلاسيكية والطبيعية كالحجر والرخام وغيره وليساهم بشكل عام في الإنشاء العصري اقتصادياً ، تقنياً وجمالياً في جميع أنحاء العالم منذ أكثر من 30 عام وهو في تطور دائم.

منتجات **GRC** صلبة ، خفيفة الوزن ، سريعة الإنشاء ، ذات مرونة عالية ، سهلة المعالجة والنقل والتركيب.

**GRC** هو عبارة عن مجموعة متكاملة من المركبات المعتمدة على الاسمنت عالي الأداء المسلح بالألياف الزجاجية ذات القدرة الخاصة لمقاومة القلويات مما يجعله قابل للتطويع ليناسب مجالاً واسعاً من التطبيقات.
--------------------------------

.. مميزاته ..

من ميزات الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية **GRC** أنها أحدى مواد البناء الأكثر طواعية المتوفرة للمهندسين والمعماريين

كما أنها عملية لإعادة الإنتاج والترميم وذات جمالية عالية وصديقة للبيئة

تخفف الحمولات على الأبنية بعوامل أمان كبيرة للهياكل الضخمة والأساسات

يمكن تلوينها بالصبغات والدهانات وتعالج كما تعالج سطوح الطينة الإسمنتية.

الاكساء بواسطتها يمكن أن يحل محل البيتون المسبق الصنع غير الإنشائي عندما يكون هناك مشكلة في الوزن والشكل.

يمكن تشكيل منتجات **GRC** بمقاطع رقيقة سماكة 6- 12 مم ليكون وزنها أقل بكثير من وزن منتجات البيتون المسبق الصنع التقليدية المماثلة بالحجم.

إن الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية سهلة التصنيع والقولبة لإنتاج الأشكال والتفاصيل الدقيقة ويعطي الملمس المطلوب للسطوح النهائية بأفضل نوعية.
--------------------------------

..وباختصار طريقة صب الـ **grc**..

1. يعزل القالب جيدا والذي يكون مجهز للصب بداخله الخامه وبذلك بأحد العوازل المناسبه مثل الشمع .

2. نقوم بتكوين الخليط ( **grc** ) والمكون من اسمنت ابيض واسمنت اسود والرمل وذلك بنسب مناسبه حسب نوع الخلطه واللون وذلك مع استخدام المياه .

3. فكلما زاد الأسمنت الأبيض كلما افتح اللون والعكس.

4. بعد التأكد من ان المخلوط بدأ فى الشد ( أصبح مناسب ) نقوم بوضع الفيبر والذى يكون عباره عن قطع صغيره جدا عكس فيبر البوليستر الذى يكون عباره عن شيت كبير .

5. بعد تكوين المخلوط نقوم بوضعه فى مكنة الرش ونعطى القالب الطبقه الأولى لتأخذ شكل القالب ( العكس يكون هو النسخه المطلوبه ) ثم نبدأ بعد ذلك بوضع المخلوط بالمسطرين ونعطيه السمك المناسب .

6. ننتظر يوم على الأقل حتى يقوم الخليط بالتماسك ثم البدء فى فك القالب وذلك يكون قالب هالك مع مراعاة النسخه اثناء كسر القالب .

7. لوكان القالب من لقمتين أو أكثر فنقوم بتجميعهم ونستخدم نفس الخلطه ولكن بدون فيبر للحام .

8. ثم التفنيش وذلك باستخدام الصنفره للتنعيم وهو غير مستحب للتنعيم إلا إذا تتطلب الأمر أو الصاروخ لإزالة الزوائد .
-----------------------------

.. يمكن استعمال هذه التقنية في ..

- ألواح الاكساء للواجهات الخارجية والأعمدة والتيجان.
- مظلات للشمس أفقية وعمودية.
- كورنيشات وأساور ودرابزينات.
- أسقف مستعارة وقبب داخلية وخارجية.
- أقنية للري والصرف.
- قوالب دائمة لصب الاسمنت ( ضائعة)
- أنابيب مقواة بدون استعمال الفولاذ.
- صناديق لتوصيل وتوزيع المياه.
- تربية كثيفة للحيوانات بما في ذلك تربية الأسماك.
- أحواض الشرب، مغاطس وأحواض غسيل خاصة بالحيوانات.
---------------------------

مواصفات الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية **GRC**

- مقاومة للتآكل وللظروف الجوية الخارجية من حرارة ورطوبة وبخاصة للأجواء البحرية.
- صلب ومقاوم للكسر والضغط.
- عازل للحرارة والصوت.
- يصنع بعيدأ عن الموقع.
- مقاوم للحريق وذو مقاومة عالية لتسرب الماء*​


----------



## حسام عبدالله (18 أبريل 2009)

هذة المعلومات منقولة من احد المنتديات الاخرى


----------



## smairat (21 أبريل 2009)

اكثر من رائعات فعلا تسلم يدك على هيك ديكورات


----------



## نورالدين تو (25 أبريل 2009)

ربي يوفقك شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (26 أبريل 2009)

--- جازاك الله خيراً ---


----------



## عين زارة (26 أبريل 2009)

صور اكثر من رائعة و قمة في الجمال


----------



## طالبة العفو (27 أبريل 2009)

بصراحة مجهووود رائع ويشكر عليه


----------



## ghadamgbool (27 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ahmad_36 (28 أبريل 2009)

السان عاجز عن الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (28 أبريل 2009)

*--- جزاك الله خيرا ---
*


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (29 أبريل 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور الطيب*​


----------



## يحي سيف (25 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khalid_zaky333 (26 مايو 2009)

الصور جميلة جدا جدا وأشكرك عليها


----------



## بلقا (26 مايو 2009)

مشكور علي الجهد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الفيومى2 (27 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا وصور جميلة 
وبانسبة للمواد المستخدمة الجبس والحجر الجيرى والكراميد الفخارية والحجر الهاشمى


----------



## عطر القصايد (7 نوفمبر 2009)

سلمت يداك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu Habib (8 يناير 2010)

1000000000000000000000000000000شكر بالجد


----------



## abu Habib (8 يناير 2010)

حقيقي شي جميل ياريت كل الناس تستفيد منو


----------



## hermione (8 يناير 2010)

فعلا الصور هايله وتصميم واجهات رائع على الطراز الكلاسيكى


----------



## moslimany (8 يناير 2010)

تشطيبات جميلة بس ياريت توضيح انواعها


----------



## drill20 (26 يونيو 2010)

مشكور والله يجزاك خير


----------



## الولد المحمدي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذه الصور وانا اضم صوتي للاخوان في طلبهم من اهل الاختصاص


----------



## الخـير1 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

ألـــف شـــــكر و جـــزاك الله خـــــــيرا


----------



## عادل المعكوف (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم ممكن صور عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## سيروان محمود (22 يناير 2011)

*مشكور اخي العزيز,**الف شكر.**جزاك الله خير*


----------



## وسام سيداحمد (23 يناير 2011)

رووووووووووووعه تسلمو


----------



## yasmein (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا كثيرا على هذه الصور الرائعه


----------



## مهندس معتمد (24 يناير 2011)

هذا العمل كله بمادة الجي أر سي
وشكرا


----------



## مازن ألحسن (24 يناير 2011)

اعتقد ان الذي يريد ان يصل له الاخ ناقل الموضوع تجديد الواجهات القديمة او الواجهات التي لم تكن فيها اي حركة معمارية جميلة بتحسينها بأقل التكاليف والموضوع يدرس في الجامعات الغربية كمادة مهمة وتسمى 
rastivration of arch. وتشاهدها في ايطاليا للابنية القديمة وفي فرنسا بتحسين واجهات ازقتها ...واعتقد هذا كان المقصود من الوضوع
موضوع مهم وجميل ولاينجح فيه فقط المعماري الذكي والمبدع ...تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## مازن ألحسن (24 يناير 2011)

علما ان الصور لتموذج من العمارة الرومانية وهي تنفذ من مادة الحجر والرخام وتنحت الزخارف يدويا (النسخة الاصلية) ..ومع تطور التكنلوجيا اصبح استخدام السمنت والالياف وعمل قوالب لها ..على العموم جميلة عندما تكون في بلدها ولكن نقلها تعتبر نشاز ...ولدينا عمارتنا العربية الاسلامية غنية بالزخارف والتفاصيل.....
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## yasinalgadi (4 فبراير 2011)

واجهات جميلة بلا شك لكن تعجبني اكثر الواجهات التي يكون جمالها من صميم التصميم من حيث التدرج والربط الجيد بين الاشكال ولو اجتمعت هذه مع تلك لحصلنا على الابداع المطلوب


----------



## معماري رومنسي (4 فبراير 2011)

يعطيك العافية
واجهات يستطيع المصمم ان يستفيد منها


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (4 فبراير 2011)

stucco


----------



## gailo (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على جهدك
التقنيات يمكن ان تكون منفذة بالجبس و هناك مواد صناعية حديثة و خفيفة جدا يمكن لها ان تلعب نفس الدور فهناك شركات صنعت بروفيلات معينة ويمكن ان تعطي نفس الشكل.
الاهم من الصورة لو استطعت الحصول على مجسماتها ثلاثية البعد اوتوكاد او ماكس يمن الاستفادة منها في تصاميم جديدة.
تقبل مروري دمت بخير


----------



## الشااامخ (8 فبراير 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## زين العيدروس (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخي على هالموضوع بس هالموضوع مكررررررررر وانعاد اكثر من مرة في المنتدى


----------



## tahseen ali (23 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المخهود الطيب


----------



## قمر الابداع (23 مارس 2011)

التصاميم فيها نوع من التصماميم القديمه ولكن مرتبطه مع العصر الحديث لذلك اظهرتها بشكل رائع وبسيط وجميل 
وهذا هو الطابع الذى يرحنى فى التصاميم


----------



## sa2r_eng (24 مارس 2011)

:20: excellent


----------



## dr-karim (24 مارس 2011)

مشكور يااخي على الموضوع والواجهات الجميلة


----------



## ISMAIL_CIVIL (26 مارس 2011)

صح انو الدقة في تزيين الواجهات كبيرة ولكن لاحظت انو في أغلب الصور تم استخدام الجبهة المثلثة و هو أمر كان شائعا في القرن الماضي و لكن الدقة و التفاصيل المستخدمة في الواجهات بشكل عام تعطي جمالية للمبنى


----------



## karem009 (26 مارس 2011)

مشكور يأخي العزيز...


----------



## lilia_yousef (29 مارس 2011)

كتير حلو و توضيح بس لو كانت شوي من عمار ة لي في دول العربية او بعض عناصر لي تميزها


----------



## mando_mando (14 أبريل 2011)

تفاصيل جيدة وخصوصا مع انتشار الاعمال الجبسية وزيادة الطلب عليها
مشكوووور


----------



## مريم عدنان (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جدا اخوي على هذي المعلومات


----------



## ابن العميد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamad alsafory (12 يوليو 2012)

صور رائعة تسلم ياباشمهندس


----------



## الخليفـة (19 سبتمبر 2012)

رائع و اليكم احدى واجهات المبانى بال جى آر سى
​


----------



## رواء طارق (22 سبتمبر 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندس999999 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ساجد الساعدي (9 مارس 2013)

واجهات جميله جدا الا اننا في الوطن العربي وفي الشرق الاوسط بالذات الطقس دائما يملاه الاتربه مما يجعلنا غير قادرين على عمل هذه الواجهات لكترة الانحنائات والتكسرات فيها .... موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## ساجد الساعدي (9 مارس 2013)

واجهات جميله جدا الا اننا في الوطن العربي وفي الشرق الاوسط بالذات الطقس دائما يملاه الاتربه مما يجعلنا غير قادرين على عمل هذه الواجهات لكترة الانحنائات والتكسرات فيها .... موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## الغزواني (26 أبريل 2013)

اللهم لا عيش إلا عيش الأخرة


----------



## لاميييس (22 سبتمبر 2016)

افضل موقع متخصص في اعمال الحديد والاستانلس 
http://decor-ksa.com/


----------

